

Jekyll Data Files - AJAlabs
http://jekyllrb.com/docs/datafiles/

======
swanson
Hi - I wrote the docs for this. It is a really awesome feature, but be aware
that it is targeted at Jekyll 1.3 - which is not quite released yet
([https://github.com/mojombo/jekyll/issues?milestone=14&state=...](https://github.com/mojombo/jekyll/issues?milestone=14&state=open)),
nor deployed to GitHub Pages yet :)

You can check here: [https://github.com/github/pages-gem/blob/master/github-
pages...](https://github.com/github/pages-gem/blob/master/github-
pages.gemspec) to find out when Pages will be updated to 1.3.X

------
pault
Also works in middleman if you don't need a blog baked in:
[http://middlemanapp.com/advanced/local-
data/](http://middlemanapp.com/advanced/local-data/)

~~~
straws
But also if you do: [https://github.com/middleman/middleman-
blog](https://github.com/middleman/middleman-blog)

------
kevinSuttle
Mixture handles this in a slightly more elegant and flexible way via models
and collections.

[http://mixture.io](http://mixture.io)
[https://github.com/teammixture/mixture-
collections](https://github.com/teammixture/mixture-collections)

As mentioned, Middleman can use JSON or YML.
[http://middlemanapp.com/advanced/local-
data/](http://middlemanapp.com/advanced/local-data/)

------
philip1209
This is great. I've found myself frustrated by the Liquid templating system,
though. For instance, the print was inserting a line break that was messing
with meta tags on my website.

~~~
straws
Could you speak more about the things you dislike in Liquid? It's one of my
favorite templating systems, especially if you're treating it in the same way
as you would mustache templates, i.e., using a view-model or decorator to prep
data from a model. If you're using a lot of `assign` or `capture` tags, it's
horrible.

~~~
philip1209
Specifically, the error I couldn't figure out how to remedy was the line break
caused by the included statement that was in this commit:

[https://github.com/philipithomas/www.philipithomas.com/commi...](https://github.com/philipithomas/www.philipithomas.com/commit/62c76ce7eaf23fff3049934012a027976fb92d81)

------
avolcano
Not sure why OP linked to the Github file instead of the file on the site (w/
syntax highlighting, etc.):
[http://jekyllrb.com/docs/datafiles/](http://jekyllrb.com/docs/datafiles/)

It's also worth noting that you could already do this in _config.yml, this
just lets you split that up.

